# [PS4]  [Little Big Planet 3] Kann nicht online spielen



## SoccerwolfJB (21. Dezember 2014)

Hi, da mir keiner helfen konnte frage ich jetzt mal hier. 

Seit dem ich das Spiel habe kann ich nicht Online spielen. Ich kann das Spiel aber spielen wenn ich die Ps4 nicht mit dem Wlan verbunden habe. Jedoch wenn ich in der Zentrale bin und denn online gehe stürzt alles wieder ab. Und wenn ich dann wieder die Anwendung starte steht da: Profil fehlerhaft


MFG

Wenn das hier nicht hingehört bitte löschen


----------



## SoccerwolfJB (22. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand überhaupt das Spiel? :o ;(


----------



## bofferbrauer (22. Dezember 2014)

Hätte wohl eher ins Konsolenforum gepasst.

@Problem: Ist nur LBP 3 betroffen oder kannst du auch mit anderen Spilen nicht mehr Online gehen? Wenn ja, schon mal beim Support nachgefragt?


----------



## SoccerwolfJB (22. Dezember 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Hätte wohl eher ins Konsolenforum gepasst.
> 
> @Problem: Ist nur LBP 3 betroffen oder kannst du auch mit anderen Spilen nicht mehr Online gehen? Wenn ja, schon mal beim Support nachgefragt?



Das ist nur bei LPB 3 so


----------

